# DT Swiss Tricon R 1700 "Giant Branded" wheel woes.



## kdoug (Sep 6, 2013)

For anybody considering this older wheelset I'd recommend you reconsider. I ordered this wheelset new from a reputable ebay seller that must've purchased mega surplus from Giant that came standard on the 2011 TCR Advanced Sl 3. Once I received the wheels I took them to my local Giant/Trek dealership to have Bontrager tubeless R3 tires installed and check the trueing. 

I called them back 3 hours later to ask how it was going and the mechanic told me he had sheared one spoke nipple and stripped the head on another. I was in total shock and couldn't comprehend what he was telling me. He thought that DT Swiss might of used the wrong thread locker on the nipples because they were all frozen. 

The next day I emailed DT Swiss technical service to find out what had happened and what I can do. A couple hours later I received an email from DT informing me these were an older wheel and the spokes were secured using Perma-Glue that required a hot air gun and 5-10 second blasts to melt the glue so the spokes could be adjusted! The newer DT Swiss wheels use Perma-lock which is short for Loctite. 

My LBS wanted nothing to do with the wheels after learning of this. He talked to Giant and the Giant rep denied ever using this wheel even though their stupid decals are pasted all over the wheels.

Fortunately the ebay seller agreed to a refund less shipping but this was an experience in futility.

My new "American Made" ROL wheels are in the mail, Thanks Sean!


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Yikes. Looks like they are built with all proprietary stuff. What are you doing with them?

I don't understand using any kind of threadlocker... shouldn't be needed.


----------



## kdoug (Sep 6, 2013)

rruff said:


> Yikes. Looks like they are built with all proprietary stuff. What are you doing with them?
> 
> I don't understand using any kind of threadlocker... shouldn't be needed.


The wheels went back, good riddance. They were very well built and looked good though.

The newer Tricon's use Perma-lock, short for Loctite. Aluminum nipples and Loctite are a recipe for disaster.


----------

